# Action in Afghanistan



## John A Silkstone (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...leased-of-gun-battle-which-killed-Gurkha.html


----------



## Reloader (Nov 28, 2008)

R.I.P. Rifleman Yubraj Rai. sal;


----------

